# Welche Cam als "Nachfolger" zur Canon Powershot A60?



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren eine Canon Powershot A60 gekauft. Die hat jetzt leider nach einem Sturz ihren Dienst quitiert. Jetzt suche ich ein passendes Nachfolgemodell. Ich war mit der A60 bisher sehr zufrieden - bräuchte eigentlich gar nicht was viel besseres zu sein. Was ich allerdings bei der A60 vermisst habe, war eine möglichkeit die Bilder als RAW zu bekommen und der fehlende Anschluss für eine (kabel) Fernbedinung. Die Bildqualität war für meine zwecke immer 1A. Ich suche also eine Cam mit:

- 3-4 MegaPixel
- minderstendes 3x optischen zoom
- Bildqualität in A60 Dimensionen 
- Anschluss für eine Fernbedinung
- möglichkeit die Bilder als RAW Files zu bekommen

Achja, was mich doch sehr genervt hat bei der A60, war der langsame Auslöser (bzw die Verzögerung)... Hätte da jemand einen Tipp für mich? Preislich wären grob 200 € möglich...

bye bye
Andreas


----------



## josDesign (23. Juni 2006)

Seh dich mal auf http://www.dpreview.com um. Dort findest du ziemlich viele Reviews und Bewertungen zu Kameras.


----------

